# 0-60 in less than 4 seconds for less than 20 Grand.



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Sub 4 seconds 0-60 and a lot of luxury. I know it would break my heart in the end, but that's a lot of car for the money.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...amg/mercedes-e-class-211-e63-amg-2006/4237057


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

ohhh yes 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I know that I'm starting to collect a few candles on the cake,but I've always thought that Mercedes was an old mans' motor and I'm not there yet by a long stretch.Just never liked them and that goes for the AMG stuff as well.Just too ostentatious.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

leopard said:


> I know that I'm starting to collect a few candles on the cake,but I've always thought that Mercedes was an old mans' motor and I'm not there yet by a long stretch.Just never liked them and that goes for the AMG stuff as well.Just too ostentatious.


Yeah, but 0-62 in less than 4 seconds.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

leopard said:


> I know that I'm starting to collect a few candles on the cake,but I've always thought that Mercedes was an old mans' motor and I'm not there yet by a long stretch.Just never liked them and that goes for the AMG stuff as well.Just too ostentatious.


I am in agreement with you but my problem is I think the car is far too big. Not for me I am afraid.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Still about 3 seconds in 1st gear. 8) You can pick one up for less than 2 grand sometimes. Road tax a lot lower too!


----------



## dan73 (Jul 27, 2015)

Or this one which I was a bit tempted by to replace our practical X5 (owned by an MBforum member):

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... de/4461953


----------

